# Canon AE1 70-200mm lens



## jazzpno88 (Jan 15, 2011)

I have just purchased a Canon AE1 with the standard 50mm lens and a 70-200.  After mounting the 70-200 I cannot figure out how to get it off.  There's no release button anywhere that I can see.  Does anyone know how to get this lens off?

Thanks - jazzpno88


----------



## Canon AE-1 (Jan 15, 2011)

There should be a release button on the lens close by the stop down button or if the lens don't have one then you should be able to turn the ring at the base of the lens CCW.


----------



## Mitica100 (Jan 16, 2011)

It could be a breech mount, if i remember correctly. Just turn the ring of the lens that's next to the camera body (CCW) and it should come off.


----------



## jazzpno88 (Jan 16, 2011)

Thanks for your help.  It's a little stiff getting it off, maybe from not being used or maybe I'm accustomed to today's technology, but either way it's off and with a little practice should be OK.

Thanks again!!

Jazzpno88


----------

